# VCDS and RCD-510 long-coding with Dynaudio (MK6 GTI)



## Sonicwall (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok, I'm starting to think there is something messed up with my car. I tried asking this in MK6 forums, but it struck me that this is probably a better place.
Car is MK6 GTI, with RCD-510 radio and Dynaudio package. I am using the newest VCDS beta available from Ross-tech site.
The thing is I haven't been impressed with the sound quality of the audio system, and have been wondering why people think the Dynaudio system is so great. Now a few days back I got my VCDS cable and when looking through different modules I noticed there is a drop-down box in Radio long-coding helper, that let's one choose between different audio systems. Mine is set as Volkswagen audio system. There are two different Dynaudio choices too.
Yesterday I tried selecting the Dynaudio choices from Radio long-coding. but the Radio would not accept either of the Dynaudio selections! Gave an error saying coding out of range or something like that.
Can anybody else with Dynaudio check their radio coding? What does this selection affect?
Thanks!


----------



## Elcroato (May 21, 2002)

*Re: VCDS and RCD-510 long-coding with Dynaudio (Sonicwall)*

I have Dynaudio too and I love it!
I checked VCDS and in my RNS-510's long coding, the first Dynaudio option is selected.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: VCDS and RCD-510 long-coding with Dynaudio (Elcroato)*

I believe this is normal. The Golf has a 300W Dynaudio system, unlike the real (original) 600W Passat system. I dont think that module will accept that coding change. 

This was my factory coding:
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0033 
Revision: -----18S Serial number: xxxxx
Coding: 0101000001
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Also some discussion here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4789705


----------



## Sonicwall (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: VCDS and RCD-510 long-coding with Dynaudio (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Thanks, looks like it's not an issue then. Bummer, was hoping it would explain why I feel Dynaudio doesn't sound as good as others make it sound.
I just wonder why others have the Dynaudio selected, like Elcroato above.








Here's my radio:
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0034 
Revision: -----19S Serial number: XXX
Coding: 0101000001
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.



_Modified by Sonicwall at 6:54 AM 4-15-2010_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

To sum this all up, the Dynaudio coding is not valid in combination with a Premium 8 radio, hence the module rejects the related coding. I have updated the coding table in VCDS to reflect this fact, it should be more obvious in future versions that recoding is unnecessary.
BTW: If anybody still see's his #47 show up as labels none, please create a map and send it in. Thanks.


_Modified by Theresias at 3:14 PM 4-17-2010_


----------

